# Disney's Children's Underwear Ad Raises Eyebrows



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2008)

> The May issue of _Vanity Fair_ hits newsstands tomorrow, but it's already made the cover of the _New York Post_. The issue features a photograph of Miley Cyrus, star of the Disney Channel's mega-hit _Hannah Montana_, clutching a satin sheet to her otherwise naked torso. Cyrus quickly disavowed the photograph, which was taken by Annie Liebovitz: "I took part in a photo shoot that was supposed to be 'artistic' and now, seeing the photographs and reading the story, I feel so embarrassed," she said in a statement. "I never intended for any of this to happen, and I apologize to my fans who I care so deeply about." Disney, for its part, shared Cyrus' outrage. Disney spokeswoman Patti McTeague  the_ New York Times _that "a situation was created to deliberately manipulate a 15-year-old in order to sell magazines."
> 
> 
> Reading McTeague's comment over coffee yesterday morning, I couldn't help but think of an advertisement I'd seen a few months ago while on a reporting trip to China. I was walking from my Beijing bed-and-breakfast to a nearby subway station when I was stopped in my tracks by a billboard that made the controversial 1990s  look artistic by comparison. Staring down at the throngs of shoppers on Beijing's Xinjiekou Nandajie Avenue, a busy commercial thoroughfare about a mile west of the Forbidden City, was a white girl who looked all of 12, reclining in a matching bra-and-panties set adorned with Disney's signature mouse-ear design. In a particularly creepy detail, the pigtailed child was playing with a pair of Minnie Mouse hand puppets. In the upper left-hand corner was the familiar script of the Disney logo.
> ...







I think this is a little racy for a kid that age. But I have confidence that Disney can spin and turn this the way they want. They have pretty awesome PR. What do you think?


----------



## Jin-E (May 5, 2008)

Sorry, but isnt this basically two stories in one?

First the stuff about Hanna Montana and then the Pedo billboard in China?

That pic was disturbing.


----------



## BAD BD (May 5, 2008)

Pedo China


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 5, 2008)

Wow, I hope someone at Disney lost their job for that one.  I don't care what country you're advertising too, lingerie billboards for kids are really not necessary, the kids will tend to want underwear with cartoon characters on it anyway.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> Sorry, but isnt this basically two stories in one?
> 
> First the stuff about Hanna Montana and then the Pedo billboard in China?
> 
> That pic was disturbing.



Not really, the story about Miley is old and really not a story in my opinion because's eighteen if I understand it correctly. 



Tsukiyomi said:


> Wow, I hope someone at Disney lost their job for that one.  I don't care what country you're advertising too, lingerie billboards for kids are really not necessary, the kids will tend to want underwear with cartoon characters on it anyway.



I bet more than one someone will.


----------



## Space Jam (May 5, 2008)

i dont think the one with Hannah Montana or w/e is that bad, however the other pic is kinda disturbing


----------



## Red (May 5, 2008)

Wasn't hard core porn shown on Disney channel for 30 minutes?

Edit: 
First porn, now borderline Child porn. Makes you wonder.


----------



## ZeroBlack (May 5, 2008)

Pedobear like 











                                              almost forgot, Mr. Chestor likes also


----------



## Hyde (May 5, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think this is a little racy for a kid that age. But I have confidence that Disney can spin and turn this the way they want. They have pretty awesome PR. What do you think?



You seem familiar...What was your previous username?


----------



## Xenuftw (May 5, 2008)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Wow, I hope someone at Disney lost their job for that one.  I don't care what country you're advertising too, lingerie billboards for kids are really not necessary, the kids will tend to want underwear with cartoon characters on it anyway.



I agree with you. When in high hell will a kid need to wear something like that? It's distrubing!

And Red, i doubt hardcore porn was shown on the disney channel, your probably getting it confused with A little mermaid as they both serve the same purpose.

EDIT: Oh my god, disney showed child porn 
Haha the show was recorded instead of 'Handy Manny' i wonder what the manny could give someone a hand with :S


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 5, 2008)

Xenuftw said:


> I agree with you. When in high hell will a kid need to wear something like that? It's distrubing!
> 
> And Red, i doubt hardcore porn was shown on the disney channel, your probably getting it confused with A little mermaid as they both serve the same purpose.
> 
> EDIT:



When you think about it who exactly were they targeting with this ad?  Kids don't buy underwear, their parents buy it.  Is the message here "want your kids to be sexy?  buy them this!" or did they actually target the kids and say "want to have sex appeal?  get your parents to buy you this!".


----------



## Xenuftw (May 5, 2008)

Tsukiyomi said:


> When you think about it who exactly were they targeting with this ad?  Kids don't buy underwear, their parents buy it.  Is the message here "want your kids to be sexy?  buy them this!" or did they actually target the kids and say "want to have sex appeal?  get your parents to buy you this!".



yeah but doesn't that pose the question why would a parent want to buy their kids that? The only way parents would do that is if there kids bang their heads against the pavement until blood comes out of their ears.

But this isn't the fair time i've heard about something like this, didn't tesco bring out a pole dancing thing for kids.


----------



## Hyde (May 5, 2008)

Xenuftw said:


> I agree with you. When in high hell will a kid need to wear something like that? It's distrubing!
> 
> And Red, i doubt hardcore porn was shown on the disney channel, your probably getting it confused with A little mermaid as they both serve the same purpose.
> 
> ...



What? When the Hell did THAT happen!?

I wouldn't notice, whenever my TV is on, it's either Discovery, Pok?mon, vidja games, or Wiinternet...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 5, 2008)

Xenuftw said:


> yeah but doesn't that pose the question why would a parent want to buy their kids that? The only way parents would do that is if there kids bang their heads against the pavement until blood comes out of their ears.
> 
> But this isn't the fair time i've heard about something like this, didn't tesco bring out a pole dancing thing for kids.



That was exactly my point.


----------



## Altron (May 5, 2008)

I agree this is too far, and someone needs to get fired for this, because this is the wrong image to send out to the world.


----------



## Dionysus (May 5, 2008)

I wonder if eyebrows were all that were raised in China.


----------



## Iria (May 5, 2008)

I guess its pretty bad 

But at the same time I think some people tend to find perversion where others don't even really notice


----------



## Megaharrison (May 5, 2008)

Luckily they aren't being put up in Japan or there'd be too many accidents on the side of the highway.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 5, 2008)

Do kids under like 15 even wear lingerie?! I know I didn't.


----------



## auto-matic (May 5, 2008)

how did they get a child on tv like that eeww and half naked.. sue sue sue


----------



## hyakku (May 5, 2008)

Eh..I don't understand the big deal. I mean i might stop for a second and wonder why they chose such a young model, but its not like she's touching herself and moaning, she's smiling. I guess if you really wanted to think about it that way you could, but I would probably not even notice something like this.

And also, don't little girls have to wear SOMETHING under their clothes? It's not that crazy of something to be advertised, especially in a nation with millions of little girls.


----------



## 64palms (May 5, 2008)

I FIND THIS SEXUALLY AROUSING AND I AM OFFENDED!


----------



## Unimportant (May 5, 2008)

Red said:


> Wasn't hard core porn shown on Disney channel for 30 minutes?
> 
> Edit:
> First porn, now borderline Child porn. Makes you wonder.



It says specifically in that link that Disney was not at fault (and the Cable company was), what does this have to do with Disney exactly?

However, I will say that Disney has been well known for including lewd, although vague, sexual and drug references in children's movies (ex: Aladdin and Little Mermaid). In Aladdin you can clearly see profanity being spelled out on multiple occasions in smoke puffs, as well as a couple "children won't notice" type jokes for the parents, which should be off-limits in a G rated film anyway.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 5, 2008)

aren't these ads originally shown in china?  they are suggestive and they are hot, i've seen em on tmz


----------



## Kek (May 5, 2008)

Whoa. Disney's gonna get their ass chewed off for this. That went a little to far, but since she's kinda attractive, I'm glad I saw the picture .

But above all, I feel its a little too racy for Disney.


----------



## Kieuseru (May 5, 2008)

That's disgusting.  Did they really need to advertise that?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 5, 2008)

found the disney photos from tmz.  I don't care what u say they are smoking hot


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2008)

You guys are pretty sick calling the girl hot, she's too young to be hot. She doesn't even have a body that's developed into anything that looks like a 'woman'. She's a little girl.


----------



## Jagon Fox (May 5, 2008)

oh man! that's disturbing!:S


----------



## buff cat (May 5, 2008)

I don't think the picture of Miley Cyrus is that bad.
But the billboard in China...was a little creepy.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 5, 2008)

you gotta understand that some of these models are legal age but just young looking.  Models aren't picked to look like mature women , that's not what people wanna see .  I admit the disney ad has some weird poses, and side boob, and why do little girls care about how their ass looks in panties...kinda weird, but i'm sure those girls are just 18 or so, they picked them out cause they look 15


----------



## ZeroBlack (May 5, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> found the disney photos from tmz.  I don't care what u say they are smoking hot


mmm, narutosimpson u deserve a rep for those pedo bearificly awesome pics  neg rep for those atrocious pics 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You guys are pretty sick calling the girl hot, she's too young to be hot. She doesn't even have a body that's developed into anything that looks like a 'woman'. She's a little girl.



it's called a joke, relax 


non-explody said:


> I don't think the picture of Miley Cyrus is that bad.
> But the billboard in China...was a little creepy.



the fact that icky miley was nakey is creepy


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> mmm, narutosimpson u deserve a rep for those pedo bearificly awesome pics  neg rep for those atrocious pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not a very funny one--and you better tell NS, he seems devoted to the joke.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 5, 2008)

i lol at threads that's meant to make the OP feel morally superior over other posters.  B4 you do so, why don't u find the age of the model in the billboard and prove she's underage, since i'm not turned on either way it won't matter , but still, it could validate your outrage.


----------



## Kek (May 5, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You guys are pretty sick calling the girl hot, she's too young to be hot. She doesn't even have a body that's developed into anything that looks like a 'woman'. She's a little girl.



I bet a 12-year-old boy whose just hit puberty would disagree. 

I personally wouldn't wanna hit that, she's way too young. Thought she is cute, and being in underwear doesn't hurt either .

So who thinks how long it will take before the mass media gets their hand on this, and we get to it on primetime news for 2 weeks?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> i lol at threads that's meant to make the OP feel morally superior over other posters.  B4 you do so, why don't u find the age of the model in the billboard and prove she's underage, since i'm not turned on either way it won't matter , but still, it could validate your outrage.



You care so much you find it, I'm pretty sure if she wasn't underaged the news wouldn't have said she was. Which was the word they used.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 5, 2008)

And the censorship police set off their alarms... 

Sigh... I'm not exactly pleased with this, but yet I'm not exactly offended. This is a kid showing off some clothing, do you see the kids section in clothing ads where there are plenty of kids in underwear and think "OMG! That kid is in their underwear or pajamas! Child Porn Alert! Child Porn Alert! Call Pedobear to come quick!" 

I'm not pleased that they would make a billboard, make it more subtle like in a catalog.

Personally I think you guys and anyone else that thinks it's too "offensive" need to get off the sugarcoating and see the world isn't made of ice cream and chocolate... And stop trying to make eveyone else go into a fantasy world.

Use morals to teach your kids, but don't go overboard censoring everything in front of them. The true beauty of the world has a little filth, something we have to accept.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2008)

Gravy said:


> And the censorship police set off their alarms...
> 
> Sigh... I'm not exactly pleased with this, but yet I'm not exactly offended. This is a kid showing off some clothing, do you see the kids section in clothing ads where there are plenty of kids in underwear and think "OMG! That kid is in their underwear or pajamas! Child Porn Alert! Child Porn Alert! Call Pedobear to come quick!"
> 
> ...



When people see it in this sense they turn a blind eye, but suddenly when our kids are having sex at 12 we wonder where they get all this sexuality shoved in their heads. Simple, there's inappropriate things for an answer. If I pull my dick out in the mall its not me rebelling against censorship, its indecency. 

If a tween girl is parading around in underwear on billboards its not decent to teach kids that this is how they should be seen and posed and how they should be viewed. Kids need to be and grow into adults, and learn discretion with their image and the types of things people will think if they display certain images of themselves.


----------



## Gary (May 5, 2008)

pedo china


----------



## Kek (May 5, 2008)

Its not something I'd want to teach my kids, just for the sake of decency. This won't cause tweens to suddenly run outside in their underwear for everyone to see, but you also don't have to advertise them as sex objects.

Just another example of how advertising compainies will do just about anything to sell their products.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 5, 2008)

lol


----------



## Aina (May 5, 2008)

Hardcore porn, and now this. WTH is China thinking, they really have lost it. Don't they have enough problems with the virus and the Olypics as it is. 


I sense Pedobear members lurking here. 



Juanita Tequila said:


> Do kids under like 15 even wear lingerie?! I know I didn't.


Yes, they do. In fact, I started wearing it when I was 8. My little sister started when she was 10.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 5, 2008)

iCopy said:


> Hardcore porn, and now this. WTH is China thinking, they really have lost it. Don't they have enough problems with the virus and the Olypics as it is.
> 
> 
> Yes, they do. In fact, I started wearing it when I was 8. My little sister started when she was 10.



wow


----------



## Astaroth (May 5, 2008)

iCopy said:


> Hardcore porn, and now this. WTH is China thinking, they really have lost it. Don't they have enough problems with the virus and the Olypics as it is.
> 
> 
> I sense Pedobear members lurking here.
> ...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 5, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> When people see it in this sense they turn a blind eye, but suddenly when our kids are having sex at 12 we wonder where they get all this sexuality shoved in their heads. Simple, there's inappropriate things for an answer.



Well, it's the freaking parent's fault not paying attention to the kid and letting childhood society take the course.

Since Mom and Dad are not around or care to teach/reinforce their kids that this isn't acceptable in society then the children would grow up not knowing what to do. Then the media would corrupt them into this... BUT the media isn't at fault because the parents are again supposed to teach their kids from right or wrong.

Parents don't want blame for being bad parents so they believe that outside forces are trying to corrupt the kids.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 5, 2008)

could be worse


----------



## Domovoi (May 5, 2008)

I hope they fix that one! It's horrible to see what kind of stuff people get tricked into eh?? Its noo good for the soul!


----------



## Sean Connery (May 5, 2008)

Domovoi said:


> I hope they fix that one! It's horrible to see what kind of stuff people get tricked into eh?? Its noo good for the soul!



exactly


----------



## Sky (May 5, 2008)

pedobear did this!

anywayz... isn't it enough that china has already got 2 big problems?


----------



## Sean Connery (May 5, 2008)

ąZ?L said:


> pedobear did this!
> 
> anywayz... isn't it enough that china has already got 2 big problems?



pedobear makes 3


----------



## Tsuki (May 5, 2008)

Wow. o_O That's kind of creepy.

I don't approve. ><


----------



## Sean Connery (May 5, 2008)

Tsuki said:


> Wow. o_O That's kind of creepy.
> 
> I don't approve. ><



LIAR


----------



## Fojos (May 5, 2008)

In a country where sex isn't the main focus this might not be such a big thing. Come on, just go out to a beach and you'll obviously see more than that. I don't see the point in the commercial though.


----------



## Tsuki (May 5, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> LIAR



Wouldn't you like to know.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 5, 2008)

Tsuki said:


> Wouldn't you like to know.



lol, might as well pm me


----------



## Superrazien (May 5, 2008)

Well girls that age wear shit like that at the beach.


----------



## ZeroBlack (May 5, 2008)

iCopy said:


> *I sense Pedobear members lurking here. *
> [/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> *Yes, they do. In fact, I started wearing it when I was 8. My little sister started when she was 10. *



Pedo bear 


OH YA! GIGGITY GIGGITY GIGGITY GOO!!! Me like lil 8 yr-10 yr olds in langerie, lemme call my man pedobear that's bad!


Pedo bear's cousin!


----------



## Astaroth (May 5, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Well girls that age wear shit like that at the beach.



Yeah, but this is a big billboard.  And it's in the middle of Beijing, so I'd assume thousands and thousands of people see it every day.  

And it's Disney.  They like to keep a good image.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 5, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> Pedo bear
> 
> 
> OH YA! GIGGITY GIGGITY GIGGITY GOO!!! Me like lil 8 yr-10 yr olds in langerie, lemme call my man pedobear that's bad!
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlWhfeMDJOk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ZeroBlack (May 6, 2008)

Astaroth said:


> Yeah, but this is a big billboard.  And it's in the middle of Beijing, so I'd assume thousands and thousands of people see it every day.
> 
> And it's Disney.  They like to keep a good image.



i dun think so 
look at all disney-related problems
aladdin
certain disney movies with adult humor
miley cyrus who cant sing for crap
the jonas brothers turned out to be total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
and now this, pedo bear must b proud


----------



## Tsuki (May 6, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> lol, might as well pm me



Well okai.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 6, 2008)

Tsuki said:


> Well okai.



lol


----------



## ZeroBlack (May 6, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> i dun think so
> look at all disney-related problems
> aladdin
> certain disney movies with adult humor
> ...



OH SHNITZ!!!
i nearly forgot Lindsey Lohan's crazy, drunk-driving ass


----------



## Sean Connery (May 6, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> OH SHNITZ!!!
> i nearly forgot Lindsey Lohan's crazy, drunk-driving ass



you forgot the blow she was doing


----------



## DaNuKA_SAN (May 6, 2008)

​


----------



## Sean Connery (May 6, 2008)

DaNuKA_SAN said:


> ​



pedo bear strikes again


----------



## ZeroBlack (May 6, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> pedo bear strikes again



indeed


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 6, 2008)

Is it a bad thing if my dick moved a little while starring at the OP image?


----------



## Sean Connery (May 6, 2008)

what's next, Chester the Molestor


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 6, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> Is it a bad thing if my dick moved a little while starring at the OP image?



did u see the tmz post, page 2?  ur dicks gonna do backflips


----------



## Sean Connery (May 6, 2008)

man what's next


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 6, 2008)

u know wats next


----------



## Sean Connery (May 6, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> u know wats next



disney's next child star turned whore


----------



## neko-sennin (May 6, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think this is a little racy for a kid that age. But I have confidence that Disney can spin and turn this the way they want. They have pretty awesome PR. What do you think?



I couldn't care less about what some teen pop-tart thought she was doing at a photo-shoot, but that kid from the Chinese ad is just a sad testament to what some folks will do to make a buck. Then again, bear in mind that China is synonymous with "bootleg" and just because it's got mouse ears, on that side of the world, doesn't mean a legitimate license had anything to do with it.


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 6, 2008)

Disney sure loves lolis


----------



## mystictrunks (May 6, 2008)

*throws-up*

The Pedo Movement Is Powerful

*disgusted*


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 6, 2008)

I don't see anything "pedo" in showing child underwear. 
What's next? Diapers ads will be considered pedo?


----------



## DaNuKA_SAN (May 6, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> disney's next child star turned whore



It may already be too late...


----------



## E (May 6, 2008)

*saves pic*

so yea, umm...how about those spurs?


----------



## maximilyan (May 6, 2008)

Disney has been mind raping children subconciously since its inception. its just doing it blatantly now.


----------



## LiveFire (May 6, 2008)

Disney are perverts


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 6, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> did u see the tmz post, page 2? ur dicks gonna do backflips


 
What TMZ post?!!:amazed


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 6, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> What TMZ post?!!:amazed



page 2 , i posted a link to tmz photo gallery


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 6, 2008)

Holy shit NS!!! Now I feel ashamed now...


----------



## Kahvehane (May 6, 2008)

I'm disgusted that Disney would do something like this, but somehow I'm not at all suprised.


----------



## FrostXian (May 6, 2008)

Pedobear lives in asia, but hell, we all knew that, right? They have loli bridges.
Yeah, you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Blackrose16 (May 6, 2008)

its a communist country what can you do..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 6, 2008)

look, face the facts, nobody wants to see old women in disney underwear.  are you telling me 18+ females never buy cartoony disney underwear or something playful,, cause i've seen it  ? Even the fully legal 18+ models look like little girls, who has actually verified the age of these models.  This doesn't bother me enough to research it.


----------



## Adonis (May 6, 2008)

narutosimpson, that is so goddamn wrong.


----------



## Romanticide (May 6, 2008)

Eww...........so creepy!!!!!!


----------



## Stalin (May 6, 2008)

Creepppppppppppyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 6, 2008)

Adonis said:


> narutosimpson, that is so goddamn wrong.



Haha, someone needs to prove they are under 18 or the local legal age.  Anyway, they aren't 5, they are probably 16-19.


----------



## DaNuKA_SAN (May 6, 2008)

Now I want my own pair of silky little mermaid underwear...and the bra too...

Put the undies on your head then cover the gaps with the bra and you've got some fine Disney hatwear...


----------



## Unimportant (May 6, 2008)

Blackrose16 said:


> its a communist country what can you do..


Just publicly execute those involved to further promote God's good will. The International Pedobear Conglomerate, in affiliation with Disney international, caused this to force the evil of Satan into the good Chinese society. The only solution is to have mandatory classes about God in the schools as well as the neutering of any thought to have illicit thoughts of pedophilia. This doesn't apply to the good preachers of the Catholic church, because they were merely being influenced by agents of the gay mafia and media propaganda. Believe it!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 6, 2008)

when you say the believe it part of "believe it"'s post, do you hear the naruto dub sound in ur head?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> Haha, someone needs to prove they are under 18 or the local legal age.  Anyway, they aren't 5, they are probably 16-19.



The one I posted looks more like she's between 11 and 14...


----------



## DaNuKA_SAN (May 6, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> when you say the believe it part of "believe it"'s post, do you hear the naruto dub sound in ur head?



I hear it being gargled out as he has Sasukes cock in his mouth...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 6, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The one I posted looks more like she's between 11 and 14...



yeah, the one on the bill board looks younger, remember that creamsicle ad? 

Also, the girl in ur sig looks like a 12 yr old.  The girl in my sig _is_ 15 :S


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 6, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> yeah, the one on the bill board looks younger, remember that creamsicle ad?
> 
> Also, the girl in ur sig looks like a 12 yr old.  The girl in my sig _is_ 15 :S



The creamsicle ad was fake, afaik.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> yeah, the one on the bill board looks younger, remember that creamsicle ad?
> 
> Also, the girl in ur sig looks like a 12 yr old.  The girl in my sig _is_ 15 :S



The girl in my sig isn't displaying her goodies and is 18. The girl in your sig is a cartoon and I could care less how old she looks or is in relative to real people. 



Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> The creamsicle ad was fake, afaik.



That was disturbing.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 6, 2008)

Lol come on that kid is kinda hot. I would tap that ass all the way to jail


----------



## LiveFire (May 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Lol come on that kid is kinda hot. I would tap that ass all the way to jail



Fucking Perv


----------



## God Hand (May 6, 2008)

Tsukiyomi said:


> When you think about it who exactly were they targeting with this ad?  Kids don't buy underwear, their parents buy it.  Is the message here "want your kids to be sexy?  buy them this!" or did they actually target the kids and say "want to have sex appeal?  get your parents to buy you this!".





Iria said:


> I guess its pretty bad
> 
> But at the same time I think some people tend to find perversion where others don't even really notice




Both good points.


----------



## E (May 6, 2008)

and where the fuck where these girls when i was in school? 

fuckin hoodrat town i live in


----------



## Sean Connery (May 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Lol come on that kid is kinda hot. I would tap that ass all the way to jail





Sephiroth said:


> Fucking Perv





lol


----------



## LiveFire (May 6, 2008)

E said:


> and where the fuck where these girls when i was in school?
> 
> fuckin hoodrat town i live in



I know  Girls mature alot faster now that I'm older


----------



## Sean Connery (May 6, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> I know  Girls mature alot faster now that I'm older



a future pedobear


----------

